# Bgt 2013



## Northerner (Apr 13, 2013)

Anyone watching?


----------



## brett (Apr 13, 2013)

Unfortunately yes


----------



## Steff (Apr 13, 2013)

Ohhh spooky just came in to start thread


This lad iis gonna be good can tell


----------



## Cat1964 (Apr 13, 2013)

Yes great so far


----------



## Flutterby (Apr 13, 2013)

Like the gospel choir and the young lad, Jack Carroll.


----------



## Steff (Apr 13, 2013)

With the big cheese away the mice will play Simon will be horrified ha


----------



## Flutterby (Apr 13, 2013)

He's back!!!!


----------



## Steff (Apr 13, 2013)

She's gonna be good


----------



## Flutterby (Apr 13, 2013)

It's a yes!


----------



## Steff (Apr 13, 2013)

Flutterby said:


> It's a yes!



And it's a yes from me


----------



## Flutterby (Apr 13, 2013)

Incredible


----------



## Steff (Apr 13, 2013)

Flutterby said:


> Incredible



Ty Karen always knew u realise that soon


----------



## Cat1964 (Apr 13, 2013)

A little star in the making


----------



## Cat1964 (Apr 13, 2013)

David Walliams, you gotta love him


----------



## Steff (Apr 13, 2013)

Lol she sure fooled me that last lady


----------



## Flutterby (Apr 13, 2013)

Steff said:


> Ty Karen always knew u realise that soon



Sorry it took so long


----------



## Flutterby (Apr 13, 2013)

Love this dancing - brilliant.


----------



## Steff (Apr 13, 2013)

That was just breathe taking so good


----------



## Flutterby (Apr 13, 2013)

I could watch that for hours.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 13, 2013)

Hehe! I've been recording it and watching the Voice - now I'm going to have to try and match up your comments with the acts!


----------



## Steff (Apr 13, 2013)

Wow Ella Fitzgerarld would be proud, that was ammmmmmazing


----------



## caffeine_demon (Apr 14, 2013)

those silhouette dancers where incredible - did anyone see the similar act on the american version?


----------



## Steff (Apr 14, 2013)

caffeine_demon said:


> those silhouette dancers where incredible - did anyone see the similar act on the american version?



Yup,seen them on you tube to great


----------



## MeganN (Apr 14, 2013)

Bawled my eyes out at shadow dancers act. Beautiful x


----------



## FM001 (Apr 14, 2013)

Recorded and will watch later, sky planner is overloaded with so many things to catch up on.


----------



## Cat1964 (Apr 14, 2013)

Just watching BGT repeat. I must say the Flash mob opening sequence was good.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 14, 2013)

Cat1964 said:


> Just watching BGT repeat. I must say the Flash mob opening sequence was good.



Yes, although they can only do that once it was a good way to make an impact


----------



## Cat1964 (Apr 14, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Yes, although they can only do that once it was a good way to make an impact



I wonder what next weeks opening titles will be?


----------



## Northerner (Apr 14, 2013)

Another vote from me for the shadow dancers, totally captivating and superb performance. Doesn't it show up the difference in real talent as opposed to someone just 'having a go'? The work they must have put in to achieve that and to stage it on an unfamiliar stage and setting!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 14, 2013)

Loved Alice 'Funny Valentine' - beautiful!


----------



## Cat1964 (Apr 14, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Loved Alice 'Funny Valentine' - beautiful!



She was brilliant, very humble too. She needs to believe more in herself.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 14, 2013)

Cat1964 said:


> She was brilliant, very humble too. She needs to believe more in herself.



Reminded me of Leona Lewis, and how little she knew about how good she was when she was first on XF


----------



## FM001 (Apr 14, 2013)

caffeine_demon said:


> those silhouette dancers where incredible - did anyone see the similar act on the american version?




They were incredible, would love them to win bgt

David W does my head in and is way too over the top for my liking.


----------



## HelenP (Apr 16, 2013)

Loved the Shadow Theatre and the Funny Valentine girl, both brought me to tears.  

I thought the boy with cerebral palsy was funny, but I wished his routine had included a mixture of 'disabled' and 'regular' jokes.

Controversially, I think, I didn't like the little girl, Arisxandra.  I thought her voice was forced and the song was too big for her.  Also cringed at her singing that song, about spending the night with a man.  I can't think of a song that would be more appropriate, but I'm sure there are plenty.

xx


----------



## Cat1964 (Apr 20, 2013)

OMG.....those 2 brothers were a-maz-ing!!!!!


----------



## FM001 (Apr 21, 2013)

Cat1964 said:


> OMG.....those 2 brothers were a-maz-ing!!!!!




Have to disagree, thought the younger brothers voice was strained as if he wasn't singing naturally, reminded me of Paul Potts.


----------



## Cat1964 (Apr 21, 2013)

toby said:


> Have to disagree, thought the younger brothers voice was strained as if he wasn't singing naturally, reminded me of Paul Potts.



Ah well I thought they were good anyway. Was disappointed with last nights programme though. No-one was very good.


----------



## FM001 (Apr 22, 2013)

Cat1964 said:


> Ah well I thought they were good anyway. Was disappointed with last nights programme though. No-one was very good.





Only one I liked was the impersonation lady, her take on Stacey Solomon was hilarious


----------



## Cat1964 (Apr 22, 2013)

toby said:


> Only one I liked was the impersonation lady, her take on Stacey Solomon was hilarious



Well aye there was that lady she was funny. But noboby made any sort of big impact.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 22, 2013)

Cat1964 said:


> Well aye there was that lady she was funny. But noboby made any sort of big impact.



No, I thought the same. The lady's impressions were good, but I often find that the only funny thing is how they sound rather than what they say - the material isn't very funny. Alistair Mcgowan is a prime example of rarely actually saying anything funny. Rory Bremner used to be one of the best, plus I like Jon Culshaw.


----------



## Lauras87 (Apr 27, 2013)

Are the people on tonight's BGT on drugs or just tone deaf?


----------



## Cat1964 (Apr 27, 2013)

Lauras87 said:


> Are the people on tonight's BGT on drugs or just tone deaf?



Both I think!


----------



## Lauras87 (Apr 27, 2013)

Cat1964 said:


> Both I think!



I just love David as I'm sure he is like this on purpose to wind Simon up


----------



## Steff (Apr 27, 2013)

Well that Aaron was intriguing ... Just bk from meet so missed first 30 mins, apparently an 11 yr old was real good...


----------



## Lauras87 (Apr 27, 2013)

Steff said:


> Well that Aaron was intriguing ... Just bk from meet so missed first 30 mins, apparently an 11 yr old was real good...



The one that sung diamonds? Yeah that was good & Aaron was a bit creepy


----------



## Steff (Apr 27, 2013)

Yeah I think..

As usual we have someone's whole life story of last 10 mins of show..

Typical asked do u have another song yes I do then crowd immediately scream and holla after one word is spoke


----------



## Cat1964 (Apr 27, 2013)

Lauras87 said:


> I just love David as I'm sure he is like this on purpose to wind Simon up



I love David Walliams, he does his utmost to wind up Simon


----------



## FM001 (Apr 28, 2013)

Worst ever bgt.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 28, 2013)

Just caught up with it. Not particularly impressive, no-one really stood out for me, apart from maybe the group


----------



## Highlander (Apr 28, 2013)

I can't stand it.   My wife records it and watches it when I am doing something else.  However, I did see about ten minutes of it last night.   It confirmed my opinion of the programme - it is definitely going down hill.


----------



## Steff (Apr 28, 2013)

Looked back through first half hour I missed, that 11 year old was shhaa ting wow, her confidence was brilliant.


----------



## caffeine_demon (Apr 29, 2013)

loved luminites (the group with the beat-boxer) - fresh and broad appeal.


----------



## FM001 (Apr 30, 2013)

How scary looking was the guy with the sword, the look on Ants face when he swung the sword and sliced the pineapple in two was priceless


----------



## Northerner (Apr 30, 2013)

toby said:


> How scary looking was the guy with the sword, the look on Ants face when he swung the sword and sliced the pineapple in two was priceless



And what about all that dripping hot wax on his face? Hmm...wonder what he will come up with in the next round


----------



## Steff (Apr 30, 2013)

toby said:


> How scary looking was the guy with the sword, the look on Ants face when he swung the sword and sliced the pineapple in two was priceless



Yeah he was scary indeed but intriguing, will he ever speak I wonder


----------



## HelenP (May 1, 2013)

Big fan of BGT, but I am starting to believe that B hasn't got much T at all.  Where are all the fab acts hiding?  

And I know most of you on here get fed up with the dance troupes, but I LOVE the street dance acts (but NOT the groups that have hordes of rosy cheeked glittered-up kids!)- have they all defected to Ashley Banjo's programme?

So far I'm a little disappointed with this series as far as the acts go, but I'm loving the judges and Ant and Dec!

xx


----------



## Lauras87 (May 4, 2013)

Ok, I think the 2 blokes on in corsets have got Simon interested a bit too much!!!


----------



## Steff (May 4, 2013)

Well well that was a huge shock, dont get why they need to dress that way though lol


----------



## Lauras87 (May 4, 2013)

Steff said:


> Well well that was a huge shock, dont get why they need to dress that way though lol



I loved the comments about Geri & Victoria from the spice girls 

Nice they got through but they need to make sure the T shirt doesn't fall out


----------



## Northerner (May 4, 2013)

Hmm..they seem to be putting through anybody after that last act!  The singing guys were OK but got a bit weak towards the end and now their surprise factor has gone.


----------



## Northerner (May 4, 2013)

Wow! Amazing dancers!


----------



## Lauras87 (May 4, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Wow! Amazing dancers!



Agreed! I felt dizzy watching her getting flung about


----------



## Northerner (May 4, 2013)

Lauras87 said:


> Agreed! I felt dizzy watching her getting flung about



I bet she doesn't eat her porridge just before she does that!


----------



## Steff (May 4, 2013)

Missed it cooking t


----------



## Northerner (May 4, 2013)

Steff said:


> Missed it cooking t



Shame, you missed one of the two 'big' acts of the evening! Wonder what the other one will be - have to wait until about 8:05!


----------



## Northerner (May 4, 2013)

Aye, sure enough, top lad at the end there


----------



## Steff (May 4, 2013)

Lol Alan


Yes that guy was fab , poor show again tho


----------



## Steff (May 5, 2013)

Caught up with the dancers very good act, should go far


----------



## Northerner (May 5, 2013)

Steff said:


> Caught up with the dancers very good act, should go far



The Mail was complaining this morning that they are professionals. Errrr, so are they saying that (for example) that magician slicing a pineapple off Ant's noggin only does it as a hobby?


----------



## Steff (May 11, 2013)

Is it a kids special tonight then


----------



## Steff (May 11, 2013)

Very cute but nerves spoilt it, not sold on them I'm afraid


----------



## Steff (May 11, 2013)

Great impressionist guy really full of personality and character


----------



## Lauras87 (May 11, 2013)

Steff said:


> Great impressionist guy really full of personality and character



I liked him too


----------



## Steff (May 11, 2013)

Agreed with Simon, very boring group what was there talent


----------



## Steff (May 11, 2013)

Wow what a ballsey performance from Kelly and 71 to....did not expect that one bit great audition


----------



## Lauras87 (May 11, 2013)

How cute are these kids?


----------



## Steff (May 11, 2013)

Well the last big group dnt go no further, cause if u look close one of the girls faces was blanked out ..

This girl will be fabbbbbb


----------



## Northerner (May 12, 2013)

Didn't rate last night's show very much. Can't imagine that old dear singing that in front of the Queen


----------



## Steff (May 12, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Didn't rate last night's show very much. Can't imagine that old dear singing that in front of the Queen



Yeah can see your point there , we thought she was gonna sing rod Stewart as we thought she resembled him


----------



## Northerner (May 12, 2013)

Steff said:


> Yeah can see your point there , we thought she was gonna sing rod Stewart as we thought she resembled him



They're about the same age aren't they?


----------



## HelenP (May 12, 2013)

Another boring week.  Other than the young impressionist guy who, I agree with the judges, was funny just as himself, there were no really memorable acts.

At this rate, it's gonna be dead easy to pick out the finalists!

xx


----------



## Northerner (May 12, 2013)

HelenP said:


> Another boring week.  Other than the young impressionist guy who, I agree with the judges, was funny just as himself, there were no really memorable acts.
> 
> At this rate, it's gonna be dead easy to pick out the finalists!
> 
> xx



I'm putting my money on that shadow theatre company from Hungary, if they can come up with something as impressive in the future shows. Most of the 'featured' acts this series have all still seemed a bit amateur.


----------



## Steff (May 12, 2013)

Helen did u not lke the young girl at the end her voice was tremendous


----------



## Northerner (May 12, 2013)

Steff said:


> Helen did u not lke the young girl at the end her voice was tremendous



I didn't rate her that highly to be honest - she was good, but not amazing, I thought.


----------



## FM001 (May 12, 2013)

HelenP said:


> Another boring week.  Other than the young impressionist guy who, I agree with the judges, was funny just as himself, there were no really memorable acts.
> 
> At this rate, it's gonna be dead easy to pick out the finalists!
> 
> xx




Really was bad this week, the impressionist was the only decent act of the night and even then he wasn't that good, The Voice on a head to head is far better entertainment.


----------



## Steff (May 18, 2013)

Ooooh penultimate auditions this week


----------



## Steff (May 18, 2013)

Wow Stevie pink was good


----------



## Northerner (May 18, 2013)

Those vocalists were brilliant!


----------



## Steff (May 18, 2013)

Yeah they were great..

This brockman guy is less so tho


----------



## Steff (May 18, 2013)

Goodness me this is ridiculous why all this back story grrrrr


----------



## Northerner (May 18, 2013)

Steff said:


> Goodness me this is ridiculous why all this back story grrrrr



Couldn't help having the original in the back of my mind all the time - she sang it well, but might have preferred a different song


----------



## FM001 (May 19, 2013)

Steff said:


> Wow Stevie pink was good




Not what we expected, interesting what he'll do next time.

Alika was a bit disappointing and would have preferred it if she sang a different song, couldn't make my mind up if she had a good voice or not.  A pretty girl and a double for Holly Willoughby.


----------



## FM001 (May 19, 2013)

The vocal harmony group were very good, the girl that took the lead in singing jessie j's song had a terrific voice.


----------



## Northerner (May 19, 2013)

toby said:


> The vocal harmony group were very good, the girl that took the lead in singing jessie j's song had a terrific voice.



I liked the way they all stopped, with the audience thinking that was it, then they all came back in again perfectly on time - they were very professional, surely in the semi-finals, if not the finals


----------



## Northerner (May 19, 2013)

toby said:


> Alika was a bit disappointing and would have preferred it if she sang a different song, couldn't make my mind up if she had a good voice or not.  A pretty girl and a double for Holly Willoughby.



Actually watched her again and paid more attention this time to her back story and it really was appropriate to what she went to. Hearing it the second time also seemed to improve it a lot, so perhaps initially it was a bit jarring fr me, but then when I knew what to expect it was better!


----------



## FM001 (May 19, 2013)

Northerner said:


> I liked the way they all stopped, with the audience thinking that was it, then they all came back in again perfectly on time - they were very professional, surely in the semi-finals, if not the finals




Timing was impeccable, would be great to see them reach the finals.




Northerner said:


> Actually watched her again and paid more attention this time to her back story and it really was appropriate to what she went to. Hearing it the second time also seemed to improve it a lot, so perhaps initially it was a bit jarring fr me, but then when I knew what to expect it was better!




The poor lass had been through a lot in her life, not a great fan of the song that she sang so that doesn't help when making your mind up, just the same looking forward to seeing her again in the next rounds.


----------



## HelenP (May 20, 2013)

Steff said:


> Helen did u not lke the young girl at the end her voice was tremendous



Sorry Steff, I've only just come back into this thread and didn't see your post before.  I can't remember who the girl was now - hmm, racking my brains, was it the 'big' shy girl?  I thought her voice was okay, but not that special.  

This week, I loved the vocal harmony group (I remember Lloyd from XFactor, cos he's worked with a couple of singers I've liked over the years), it's unusual for ALL the members of a group to have great vocal skills, but this lot have cracked it.  Other than that, I liked the guy (who was dressed a bit like Kid Creole, lol) who danced, and I can't remember anyone else, except for the classical girl at the end.  I found her voice really harsh, and not my cup of tea at all, although she was obviously good at what she does.

My hackles were up immediately, though, when we heard in detail, of her illness.  I don't wanna know before the performance, I don't want the judges to know before the performance, I just want to judge the contestant on what they do, and the judges too, without being emotionally influenced.

xx


----------



## Steff (May 26, 2013)

well that made me scream that first guy lol


----------



## FM001 (May 27, 2013)

Disappointed with some of the final acts, hardly the best that britain has got to offer


----------



## Steff (May 27, 2013)

Yeah was very very bored last night


----------



## Steff (May 27, 2013)

Young girl singer and impersonator for me tonight.....


----------



## Steff (May 27, 2013)

Pleased with who got through


----------



## HelenP (May 28, 2013)

When they said who was going to be on last night's show my first thought was "ooh, this will be a toughie" with a good handful of acts I remembered as being really good.

Well, what a disappointment - most didn't live up to their auditions and were a let down.  My favourites of the evening were the two Welsh brothers, so I'm glad they won the public vote, but OMG I wish they'd leave their flippin' Nan out of it!!

xx


----------



## Steff (May 28, 2013)

Apparently j,Los outfit was the talking point of tonight, now I've seen it i understand why


----------



## FM001 (May 29, 2013)

Kidz all the way last night, really looking forward to the shadow act performing, take some topping the first show mind.


----------



## Steff (May 30, 2013)

That bleeding mc Roy I hate him that sng is now running through my head lol.

For me tonight lumanites for sure and the large lady or Robbie for me can't decide tho


----------



## FM001 (May 30, 2013)

Steff said:


> That bleeding mc Roy I hate him that sng is now running through my head lol.
> 
> For me tonight lumanites for sure and the large lady or Robbie for me can't decide tho




Pleased for lumanites but Rosie not getting in the top 3


----------



## Steff (May 30, 2013)

Dunno I recorded it to watch crime watch


----------



## FM001 (May 30, 2013)

Steff said:


> Dunno I recorded it to watch crime watch





tut tut


----------



## Steff (May 30, 2013)

Caught up now.

Love how Alisha just gives who she wants to save not like the rest dithering , simon is such a cop out keep going to public vote lol.

Didn't rate per school gr


----------



## HelenP (May 31, 2013)

For me last night's two should've been Luminites and Joseph the dancer.  Can't stand dance acts with hordes of kids.

Tonight's will be tough, there are some fab acts, shame some of them will have to be side-lined.

xx


----------



## Steff (May 31, 2013)

Tonight's was easy for me lol. Loads were poo, the right 3 were in the top so pleased francie was put through straight away..

Can't stand that young girl assander grrr, shame on alex


----------



## FM001 (Jun 1, 2013)

Steff said:


> Can't stand that young girl assander grrr, shame on alex




Same here, so full of herself for someone so young


----------



## Steff (Jun 1, 2013)

oooh attraction are on, cant wait


----------



## Steff (Jun 1, 2013)

Wow aleke nt in top 3 .. Attraction n Jordan to go through I think


----------



## Steff (Jun 1, 2013)

Ohh I could be wrong.... Is Simon guna bottle it agen yup he is

Another public vote huh...   Lucky jordon


----------



## FM001 (Jun 2, 2013)

The shadow act was profoundly moving and deserved to be the winner on the night, really hope they go on to win bgt as they deserve it, best act that has ever been on the show in my opinion.


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jun 2, 2013)

Shadow act Attraction were brilliant .......so moving


----------



## Northerner (Jun 2, 2013)

Sheilagh1958 said:


> Shadow act Attraction were brilliant .......so moving



Agreed, they should win


----------



## Steff (Jun 8, 2013)

Lumanites jack or attraction, OH says gabz

Wildcard gonna be fun


----------



## Steff (Jun 8, 2013)

Wow Steve the ventriloquist got the wildcard


----------



## Northerner (Jun 8, 2013)

Luminites or attraction for me


----------



## Northerner (Jun 8, 2013)

Not keen on the child singer


----------



## Steff (Jun 8, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Not keen on the child singer



Yeah she has been stronger


----------



## Northerner (Jun 8, 2013)

Some good impressions, but not the winner!


----------



## Steff (Jun 8, 2013)

I didn't like geri or the audery


----------



## Northerner (Jun 8, 2013)

Steff said:


> I didn't like geri or the audery



I always think impressionists fail a bit on the script  Didn't like the Katie Price...


----------



## Steff (Jun 8, 2013)

Wow we had an intruder, some woman who I thought was part of the act came running out throwing eggs at the judges how bizarre


----------



## Northerner (Jun 8, 2013)

Steff said:


> Wow we had an intruder, some woman who I thought was part of the act came running out throwing eggs at the judges how bizarre



Silly B! Really cruel to try and spoil their big moment


----------



## Northerner (Jun 8, 2013)

Jack is from my home town apparently  Hope he does well!


----------



## Steff (Jun 8, 2013)

We thought she was part of the act,infant she was with the violinists ...
Already lmao at jack


----------



## Northerner (Jun 8, 2013)

Steff said:


> We thought she was part of the act,infant she was with the violinists ...
> Already lmao at jack



The lad did well!


----------



## Steff (Jun 8, 2013)

Thought he was abit dissapointing


----------



## Northerner (Jun 8, 2013)

Steff said:


> Thought he was abit dissapointing



He was a little nervous I think, but good material


----------



## Steff (Jun 8, 2013)

Lumanites as ever faultless


----------



## Northerner (Jun 8, 2013)

Well, I think Attraction blew it  Lacked the emotion of previous pieces...


----------



## Steff (Jun 8, 2013)

Yeah summed up well there Alan, seemed very short as well...

Well after seeing all the acts I've decided I can't call it lol

I really enjoyed Steve but no one will vote for him gr


----------



## Northerner (Jun 8, 2013)

Steff said:


> Yeah summed up well there Alan, seemed very short as well...
> 
> Well after seeing all the acts I've decided I can't call it lol
> 
> I really enjoyed Steve but no one will vote for him gr



Disappointing really, I thought it would be really good. Gabz was good, and Jack and maybe Luminites...


----------



## Steff (Jun 8, 2013)

Hmm who's mad idea was I to bring that p???? Out grrr


----------



## Northerner (Jun 8, 2013)

Steff said:


> Hmm who's mad idea was I to bring that p???? Out grrr



He's very sophisticated in South Korea!


----------



## Steff (Jun 8, 2013)

Northerner said:


> He's very sophisticated in South Korea!



Lol oh well can't stand Taylor or ed so gunna turn over, shame Ashley pudsey have already been last week they usually show last years winner on finals night


----------



## Northerner (Jun 8, 2013)

Steff said:


> Lol oh well can't stand Taylor or ed so gunna turn over, shame Ashley pudsey have already been last week they usually show last years winner on finals night



I find her strangely attractive  Ed needs a shave and a haircut!


----------



## Steff (Jun 8, 2013)

Lol ..... Wundt of put them together


----------



## Northerner (Jun 8, 2013)

Steff said:


> Lol ..... Wundt of put them together



I think we're the only two people watching Steff - Casualty must have a good storyline tonight!


----------



## Steff (Jun 8, 2013)

Northerner said:


> I think we're the only two people watching Steff - Casualty must have a good storyline tonight!



Well we are here till the end Alan, sure Toby and Helen will be in tomorrow


----------



## Steff (Jun 8, 2013)

Well here we go someone's life is about to change wow gabz is out


----------



## Steff (Jun 8, 2013)

Well it's a tough one can't believe lumanites outtttt


----------



## Northerner (Jun 8, 2013)

Pah! Thought Luminites would be in top 3...


----------



## Steff (Jun 8, 2013)

Woooooo can't decide lol


----------



## Northerner (Jun 8, 2013)

Well, pleased Attraction got it based on previous shows, but not tonights


----------



## shambles (Jun 8, 2013)

I don't watch it, but I like reading you guys watching it!

I am glad someone egged Cowell. Lets hope it wasn't a publicity stunt and someone just wanted to egg him.


----------



## Steff (Jun 8, 2013)

Well u said a few pages ago they would win al lol.

Well done attraction


----------



## Steff (Jun 8, 2013)

shambles said:


> I don't watch it, but I like reading you guys watching it!
> 
> I am glad someone egged Cowell. Lets hope it wasn't a publicity stunt and someone just wanted to egg him.



Lol he should keep his trap closed on twitter ha


----------



## Steff (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm underwhelmed this year jus pleased a singer didn't win lol...


----------



## bev (Jun 8, 2013)

Hmmm....I dont think the best person won. Attraction have thier place of course - but not more talented than some of the singers in the running. I cant imagine people going to watch one of their shows..


----------



## Steff (Jun 8, 2013)

Well they do appeal to everyone as a singer will only cater for certain people, there act can go all over the world and have no barriers but I agree didn't wnt um to win in end


----------



## FM001 (Jun 9, 2013)

So pleased Attraction won, it wasn't as good as the previous two performances but they couldn't keep doing the sad story line and wanted to give something back to the uk after the support they've received.

Just didn't get Jack at all and didn't find his material funny, terrific kid but just wasn't funny, the laughter from the judges was forced.

Lumanites were brill, that girl singer has some voice and could win X if she entered the show.

Fran wasn't as good, the Geri impersonation was awful, thought Steve the wildcard was good and entertaining, the egg thrower will make a fortune in the next few weeks selling her story to rags like the Sun


----------



## Steff (Jun 9, 2013)

toby said:


> So pleased Attraction won, it wasn't as good as the previous two performances but they couldn't keep doing the sad story line and wanted to give something back to the uk after the support they've received.
> 
> Just didn't get Jack at all and didn't find his material funny, terrific kid but just wasn't funny, the laughter from the judges was forced.
> 
> ...



yup she will be remmebered more then some of the acts grr


----------



## Cat1964 (Jun 9, 2013)

Turns out the egg thrower was playing the viola. She broke off from playing the viola to throw eggs at Cowell. She has apparently been a contestant before in BGT and has a fairly good career playing the viola now. I think she'll no longer find herself with that career. Silly girl!


----------



## Steff (Jun 9, 2013)

Cat1964 said:


> Turns out the egg thrower was playing the viola. She broke off from playing the viola to throw eggs at Cowell. She has apparently been a contestant before in BGT and has a fairly good career playing the viola now. I think she'll no longer find herself with that career. Silly girl!



yer saw that on twitter, silly woman grr, how did she sneak box of eggs on


----------



## Cat1964 (Jun 9, 2013)

Steff said:


> yer saw that on twitter, silly woman grr, how did she sneak box of eggs on



Probably in her viola case. No doubt she'll be on Daybreak and This Morning sometime this week to explain her actions.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 9, 2013)

Voting was as follows:

Attraction - 27.0%
Jack Carroll - 20.1%
Richard & Adam - 15.4%
Steve Hewlett - 14.7%
Luminites - 6.8%
Jordan O'Keefe - 3.7%
Gabz - 3.6%
Arisxandra - 2.9%
Pre-Skool - 2.8%
Francine Lewis - 2.0%
Asanda - 1.2%

Really surprised the Luminites got such a low percentage


----------



## Steff (Jun 9, 2013)

Haa u must be psychic al just finished looking at that , I see tht Natalie has apologised nd said in hindsight it was a silly thing to do , no really!


----------



## FM001 (Jun 9, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Voting was as follows:
> 
> Attraction - 27.0%
> Jack Carroll - 20.1%
> ...




Big difference between top and bottom  Richard & Adam reminded me of Paul Potts, good but a million miles away from the likes of a classically trained opera singer.


----------



## Steff (Jun 9, 2013)

I thought they were so so no way should they have come above lumanites tho.


Helen r u here ??????? Ha


----------



## HelenP (Jun 10, 2013)

Haha yes, I'm here, Steff, as IF I would've missed the BGT final, lol.  I went to my sister's so we could watch it together ( then had THE busiest day yesterday).

Some acts I enjoyed, others I didn't, but generally I knew beforehand who would fall into which category.

Two acts surprised me though - Arixsandra was way better in the final than she had been in the heats, IMO, and sadly Francine's final performance was her poorest, I think.

Going in, my favourite act was Richard and Adam, but I thought they would come 4th, with Attraction, Jack (whose act was slightly affected by nerves, I felt, but he was still quite funny) and Luminites being the top 3.  I was shocked when Luminites were called out.

Overall I enjoyed the show, but would've preferred there to be less children in the final.

xx


----------

